# Elm burl table with new sanding technique



## garysmith (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone; Thought I'd share a new sanding technique with you. I worked on this elm burl table for an entire weekend and put together several router fixtures to flatten the top so the hinged tops would close correctly. After a lot of cursing and failing miserably with the router fixtures I gave up and tried something totaly different. I tied the darn table with four legs attached and dragged it upside down behind my truck down the state road. Looked like a dead dog with rigermortis laying back there; legs sticking up toward the big dogbone in the sky. It took only about 1/4 mile to finish the table top to a nice flat surface. I finished off the road rash with 150 grit sandpaper on a DA sander and it turned out nicely if I might say so myself. 
I am thinking about asking the state of Va, to put grit numbers alongside route numbers on their road maps for future projects. Can't figure out how to attach a photo yet. I'll have to work on that. Gary


----------



## nametrux (Dec 24, 2008)

*Good Job*

Try to get some pic. up. 
Years ago I drug a flat piece of steel along a gravel road to remove rust. worked great.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 24, 2008)

garysmith said:


> Hi everyone; Thought I'd share a new sanding technique with you. I worked on this elm burl table for an entire weekend and put together several router fixtures to flatten the top so the hinged tops would close correctly. After a lot of cursing and failing miserably with the router fixtures I gave up and tried something totaly different. I tied the darn table with four legs attached and dragged it upside down behind my truck down the state road. Looked like a dead dog with rigermortis laying back there; legs sticking up toward the big dogbone in the sky. It took only about 1/4 mile to finish the table top to a nice flat surface. I finished off the road rash with 150 grit sandpaper on a DA sander and it turned out nicely if I might say so myself.
> I am thinking about asking the state of Va, to put grit numbers alongside route numbers on their road maps for future projects. Can't figure out how to attach a photo yet. I'll have to work on that. Gary



HAHA! That's one neat idea! Gotta post some pics.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 25, 2008)

How redneck is this world becoming?


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 6, 2009)

capetrees said:


> How redneck is this world becoming?



That aint redneck, That's smart! Guys like him went to the moon!


----------



## Backwood (Jan 10, 2009)

Best laugh I've had all weekend. Just dont get mad at camera


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess that's one way to get it done. Seems like you would be sanding all day with 150 grit to get the road rash out.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that is funny and also thinking.
Good thing you don't have speed bumps!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

